# Just Want to Hide Sometimes!!!!



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Day off tomorrow - no kids and a 3 day weekend.

Why do I feel like curling up in bed and hiding under the covers?

Just another one of "those" days I guess...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I would be a bad person to give advice because I would like one day to hide under the covers lol


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

look at the positives. u can sleep in. i envy you lol
go out and do something for yourself. go to a early movie, treat yourself out to a nice dinner. etc. spend some time with yourself. hugs


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to spoon with my wife in the bed on cold winter nights. 

Now I sleep alone in that same position.... the fetal position.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

1day - thanks - promise I will sleep in!

Bandit - wanna go grab a beer?

Funny - but I still sleep on "my" side of the bed most nights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

GreenEyes said:


> I think I would be a bad person to give advice because I would like one day to hide under the covers lol


Here I am - living your dream! And complaining about it!

The emotions - I don't get it sometimes - why they hit when they do...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Funny - but I still sleep on "my" side of the bed most nights.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me too.
i still reach for her 5 months later.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Here I am - living your dream! And complaining about it!
> 
> The emotions - I don't get it sometimes - why they hit when they do...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, you can in no way compare your situation to mine....I was just trying to make you laugh, I understand why you feel the way you do 100%.....

Maybe you can just use that time for you....do something that you like to do...... or don't like to do (clean  that's what I always end up doing when I get time to myself haha) .....


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there something wrong with indulging yourself in that for a while?
You stay in there until you realize that whomever told you it was wrong to hide under the covers for a bit, was wrong.
Being 'productive' is an illusion. Time spent chilling out and going to where your emotions are is way more productive than dragging them along to somewhere you put your body by force. Stay put until you're gathered all together more or less, then ease on into the day, or evening, if that's when you feel like getting up. Sure, don't neglect your repsonsibilities, but I bet you'll see that the world doesn't actually fall apart if you don't get to everything you think you need to do.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

NG,
Hugs from Canada and remember you are not the only one. Book yourself a massage tomorrow. It will make you feel better, trust me. YOur work benefits probably cover some of it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

DO IT! get some take out, your laptop/movies and just veg.

totally.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks all.

Was thinking earlier today about how I was given a week off back when my mother died. In some ways, this has been a harder (certainly longer) experience...

Took a nap - may go grab a bite to eat...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hiding under the covers only causes more thought and in turn more hurt. I know cause I drop my son off at school and come home and hide under the covers until I have to pick him back up. 

Do you think the leavers ever miss us enough to feel this way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice guy - sorry you're feeling down 

You're posts always make me laugh; guess it's easy to forget that you're still hurting too.

Hope you can find a way to enjoy you're 3 day weekend.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree about the time off, why don't we get a week off to deal with this? My boss and co-workers have been very supportive and don't give me extra tasks right now, I thank them all the time. And as far as under the covers, if I don't do that at least once a week, sometimes just for a few evening hours and sometimes a whole day on the weekend, I would not be functioning as well as I am. I do think the activities and exercise also helps, but I need to have both options


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> 1day - thanks - promise I will sleep in!
> 
> Bandit - wanna go grab a beer?
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I'd love to hang out with you, but you would be the only one drinking. I'm swearing off booze for good. However I've heard my STBXW has been drinking like a fish since we parted ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

:beer: God is Great, Beer is Good and People are Crazy  Anyone like Country music? lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Anyone like Country music? lol


:/

i live in country music usa, doesnt mean i have to listen to it.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> :/
> 
> i live in country music usa, doesnt mean i have to listen to it.


LOL my H actually got me hooked on country...I listened to it on and off my whole life, but he listens to it all the time, now I love it.  But I still listen to my other stuff


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like bluegrass, newgrass and acoustic country.

Maybe after my divorce I'll ask Alison Krauss on a date.

Sighhhh.....


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I like bluegrass, newgrass and acoustic country.
> 
> Maybe after my divorce I'll ask Alison Krauss on a date.
> 
> Sighhhh.....


:smthumbup: I say go for it haha Myself I would go for Luke Bryan  yow!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

GreenEyes said:


> :beer: God is Great, Beer is Good and People are Crazy  Anyone like Country music? lol


Saw him (Currington?) open up for Carrie Underwood about a year ago. Pretty good show!

Feeling a bit better after a ton of sleep today. Maybe I'll get moving and gain a little momentum tomorrow. 

Or - could just sleep some more too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Maybe after my divorce I'll ask Alison Krauss on a date.
> 
> Sighhhh.....


not if i beat you too it.
she is pretty hot.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Saw him (Currington?) open up for Carrie Underwood about a year ago. Pretty good show!
> 
> Feeling a bit better after a ton of sleep today. Maybe I'll get moving and gain a little momentum tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I love Carrie Underwood too, she's awesome. Nothing is better than the time that my son sang Rain Is a Good Thing, you know the rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey song?, in the middle of Sunday school LOL I swear my kids save up everything for church hahaha

Good that you're feeling better, sleep is amazing! I say you do whatever it is you want to do, whether it be sleep, go out, watch movies whatever!


----------

